
UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS  FOR THE TENTH CIRCUIT SCO V. IBM [pdf] - greenhouse_gas
http://www.ca10.uscourts.gov/opinions/16/16-4040.pdf
======
vmarsy
Some context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15589393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15589393)

